# MDM Risk Table



## pecks29 (Oct 21, 2008)

Would anyone be able to clarify for me when the Table of Risk references Parenteral Controlled substances (High Management option) would only a controlled substance (FDA schedule I-V) qualify for this level or would any substance that is given parenterally (IM, IV, SQ, etc) qualify.  I am new to E/M coding and am unsure if it is appropriate to count this for the administration of an IV antibiotic or diuretic (eg), or if only medications that are classified as a controlled substances qualify. Any help would be appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## S Avara CPC (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, i beleive only controlled substances qualify for this high reisk level of management options.  If the medication given in the IV is not controlled you could use a moderate  risk level.


----------

